# Những kiến thức cơ bản khi thiết kế và xây dựng nhà vườn



## nadanvonga (21/7/21)

Những kiến thức cơ bản khi thiết kế và xây dựng nhà vườn Hiện nay, nhu cầu xây dựng nhà vườn ngày một lớn trong khi những kiến thức về chuyên môn của các gia chủ còn hạn chế, để không bị mất thời gian hay thậm chí là tiền của, các gia chủ Bán máy khuếch tán tinh dầu nên trang bị cho mình một số kiến thức nhất định để không bị rơi vào tình trạng lúng túng. Diện tích xây dựng thích hợp nhất cho nhà vườn là bao nhiêu? Trong tổng thể quy hoạch nhà vườn, diện tích ngôi nhà chỉ chiếm khoảng 1/2 hay 1/3 trên tổng diện tích của khu đất, còn lại là diện tích rất lớn dành cho sân vườn. Sở dĩ có sự chênh lệch lớn đến như vậy là do người ta tìm đến nhà vườn, không lí do nào khác ngoài việc được cảm thụ thiên nhiên. Những đặc tính cơ bản của nhà vườn là gì? Hai từ nhà vườn đã bao hàm tất cả nội dung của câu trả lời, hiểu một cách nôm na “Nhà vườn” là khuôn viên nhà được xây dựng trong một mảnh đất rộng có cây cối thậm chí cả ao hồ xung quanh tạo nên một khuôn viên xanh mát, thoáng đãng, bình yên và máy khuếch tán tinh dầu nha trang gần gũi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Điều quan trọng nhất đối với thiết kế nhà vườn là phải đưa đặc tính vườn vào nhà một cách triệt để dù được thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại hay truyền thống. Ví dụ, phòng khách cần có không gian mở ra thiên nhiên thông qua khu vực giếng trời, không gian rộng, có thể đưa cả cây lớn như bụi tre, chuối cảnh... vào nhà, tạo không. Bếp cũng cần có những yếu tố thô mộc trong trang trí nội thất như dùng gỗ treo làm giàn gác đồ, bàn ăn, hệ thống kệ tủ bằng gỗ hoặc “chịu chơi” hơn là dùng đá xây kệ bếp. Bếp nên thiết kế cửa mở ra một khoảng trời liền vườn. Cửa mở nhiều càng thông thoáng và đưa tầm nhìn được về nhiều hướng trong vườn. Bố cục không gian nhà vườn nên được sắp xếp như thế nào? Làm nhà vườn để ở cần có một kết cấu kiên cố nên dàn trải các phòng trên một bình diện để sử dụng các chức năng trong sinh hoạt. Nhờ diện tích tương đối rộng nên bố cục mặt bằng dễ thực hiện và linh động. Nhà nên tạo 2 giếng trời, một ở giữa và một cuối nhà. Mục đích của việc này là giúp không khí lưu thông tốt. Giếng giữa nhà giải quyết được ánh sáng, giếng sau thông hơi cho phần nhà bếp ở phía cuối. Nếu thiết kế lên tầng, thì nhà vườn nên có phòng ngủ ở tầng thấp nhất, đây điều khác biệt với nhà phố. Phía truớc, sau nhà nên có vườn, có thể vườn sau làm nơi nghỉ ngơi sinh hoạt gia đình - đặt ghế đá, bộ bàn ngoài trời, đặt những đôn bằng cây, gốm sứ. Tầng một nên làm giật cấp, từ không gian khu vực này sang khu vực kia có thể bước lên cao vài bậc hoặc bước xuống 1-2 bậc cấp như một sự phân chia, tạo sự sinh động cho căn nhà. Có nhất thiết phải tạo không gian mở trong nhà vườn? Nhà vườn được thiết kế với mục đích nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn nên tất cả các không gian dường như dựa trên tiêu chí “mở” tối đa nhằm gắn kết với thiên nhiên, đem lại bầu không khí thư giãn, trong lành vào nhà. Tuy nhiên, khi bạn muốn có một không gian riêng tư thì vẫn có thể nhờ KTS bố trí cho mình sao cho hợp lý và khoa học nhất. Nói về “không gian mở” trong nhà vườn, để ngăn cách không gian, không nên xây vách tường ngăn, nhất là các phòng, khu vực có liên quan Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu cho phòng ngủ như phòng khách với phòng ăn hay phòng sinh hoạt chung. Thay vì xây tường, có thể dùng các chậu cây, mành treo thả hay kệ... để dựng ngăn chia không gian. Nên bài trí không gian vườn tược ra sao? Nên xây nhà cách đường ít nhất 5 m để tạo không gian an bình cho chốn vườn tược. Trước khi vào nhà có thể đi qua các giàn tigôn, hoa giấy... làm tăng thêm phần biệt lập. Vườn có thể không làm phẳng đều mà thể hiện "đồi, dốc" hay giật cấp, giúp không gian có vẻ rộng ra. Nếu mảnh đất đủ rộng có thể thiết kế ao cá, thác nước, non bộ hoặc hồ bơi giải trí trong khuôn viên vườn.


----------

